# LiPo's and 4300's .... Oooooh Yeah!



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I posted some of this on the ARCOR “...Future” thread but I thought I would open this up here with a different twist.

I have been running 4300 brushless this winter and having a blast with it. Last night I tried it with the Orion 3200 Carbon LiPo pack. Everyone knew what I was doing and I was not counted in the race, I just wanted to see for myself how all this LiPo stuff would work.

Let me tell you folks, if you want an inexpensive (in the long run) modified class, this is it. ONE battery, ONE motor and never taking either one out of the car. NO practice packs, NO practice motors, NO motor tuning or building, NO soldering….just a fast car with tons of RIPP!

I have to admit that I got lost in the fun and could have worked on my car a lot more but I just couldn’t get the grin off my face long enough to get serious. LOL But even with the ill handling car, I ran THREE laps quicker than my best with good 4 cell packs.

If you like modified racing but can’t keep up with the factory batteries and motors, you REALLY might want to think about the LiPo and Brushless deal. It just won’t get any cheaper, easier or more even.

Check out the ARCOR thread for some surprising battery details.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

What esc did you use for the lipos? Thanks Ralph


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I used the GTB the same way I run it with 4 cells. I left the heat sink off but I did run the cap. like always. It never got over 90 degrees and that was only once. After I freed up the chassis some, it stayed pretty cool.

It was the most fun I have had in a long time!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Something just crossed my mind. The SS or the GTB were not designed with 4 cell in mind, they were made for 6 cell so the LiPo's should not be a problem.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I think when my SS esc goes I will upgrade to the reg. GTB and not the 4-cell model in case the Lipos come to pass in my lifetime! Do you run your GTB with or without the heatsink? Thanks Ralf


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I am looking forward to trying this combo out myself. Brushless motors were an awesome invention. I just can't wait until I get to do away with all the battery maintenance crap as well and just have fun racing!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

To make all that happen, Novak needs to know that we need a motor that will run in Pan Cars with the LiPo voltage and will be comparable to the same speeds as our Stock motors.

What we have available to us right now is great for Modified racers but even the 13.5 or the 18.5 are faster than 4 cells and Stock motors. Until we can get a viable Stock class going, these batteries will not be accepted on any large scale. 

A few emails to Novak asking them to build one for Stock Pan Cars may be in order.


----------

